# speaking of C C



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is one I got today on Caesar's. My best fish this year

47"er


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Bait, location? Your camera man made sure not to show location.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice job, pretty fish! Next time could you lower the angle of the camera so I can see the background and go troll double cowgirls in the same spot since you obviously caught the only muskie in Ohio?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

lucky1 said:


> Nice job, pretty fish! Next time could you lower the angle of the camera so I can see the background and go troll double cowgirls in the same spot since you obviously caught the only muskie in Ohio?


Just a guess, but your probably in northeast oh?


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just a guess, you stalked my recent posts and saw that I post in the Northeast Ohio section?!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

lucky1 said:


> Just a guess, you stalked my recent posts and saw that I post in the Northeast Ohio section?!


Na, just your attitude.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice fish Mason.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Well done Mason! Glad to see some more CC "skis" being caught....

Salmonid


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome fish Mason! You really do a great job at finding musky in Caesar's. Though I only make it down to Caesar's once or twice a year to fish with my brother, I always appreciate your posts and pictures.

Dave


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mason's pic was taken from a kayak.  He was pier fishing from the 73 bridge.

Another nice fish too Mason.

OlBassman, that's a fish Ohio too.


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

I was the camera and net Man. Mason and I have been fishing together for a few years now. That fish was taken the day before our outing during a pre fish hunt the day before our outing that Mason won. My Son came in 3rd, and I blanked. Fish I found did not want to play. Raised one and that was it for Me. Not to be fish snobs but one back ground shot would have tipped our hand to our fish We found. We are a club but during the outings We are very competitive. And there is some money to win as well.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

It's so frustrating to know that I lived 20 minutes from CC for 2 years, and wasn't into muskie fishing then. Move to NE Ohio, and now I want to fish CC.

Speaking of which, I know a GREAT house for sale about 20 minutes from CC. Any takers???? Haha.

Nice fish!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskieWolverine said:


> It's so frustrating to know that I lived 20 minutes from CC for 2 years, and wasn't into muskie fishing then. Move to NE Ohio, and now I want to fish CC.
> 
> Speaking of which, I know a GREAT house for sale about 20 minutes from CC. Any takers???? Haha.
> 
> Nice fish!


I much rather go to my parents house back home on the weekends and fish cave run. The only thing CC has going for it is it is nice to fish a day without weeds occasionaly.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice fish Mason, that's a pig! 



Legend killer said:


> I much rather go to my parents house back home on the weekends and fish cave run.


Sooo what's stopping you?! We'd love to see photos from your home lake with bait, time, locations included! I thought this thread said "Speaking of CC".


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

The Cave is a great lake for sure, but I live close to Caesar and love to fish it. It can be a tough lake but it can also be crazy good too. Almost a 39 inch average size fish caught this year. I'd go to the Cave more if I lived closer. I used to go more but I think I have a better chance to catch fish at Caesar's now, just because I know the lake so well.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm so jealous. Hoping to get gear and learn after Ice Season.

Jeremy


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great fish,,,,,,, congrats on your best of the year............ been a tough year for me personally................


----------

